# [Video] ShengShou 5x5 Review



## Tall5001 (Jul 4, 2011)

[youtubehd]l6tE1x6U2MQ[/youtubehd]



 YouTube Description said:


> Time Stamps:
> Intro: 00:00
> Size Comparison: 1:07
> Turning: 2:21
> ...



Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice review, i ordered a stickered one 3 days back, I m really looking forward to it. Hope it will help me making accurate turns. (also hope i dont get those weird 1 minute popup/lockups like u showed  ). I never saw such an organised video


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Akash Rupela said:


> Nice review, i ordered a stickered one 3 days back, I m really looking forward to it. Hope it will help me making accurate turns. (also hope i dont get those weird 1 minute popup/lockups like u showed  ). I never saw such an organised video


 
Thank you! Hopefully you get it soon. How long does it usually take to get to india?


----------



## Akash Rupela (Jul 5, 2011)

I ordered once from Lubix (a guhong) and it took 2 weeks. this is the 2nd time i ever ordered anything


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great review! I've never owned a 5x5 before. Would you reccomend this over the V-cube 5x5?


----------



## QU00BER (Jul 5, 2011)

What an excellent review!! Thanks a lot for that. Now I want one.


----------



## Drake (Jul 5, 2011)

And tall, you should ask to Jeffrey if he want to put your video on the product page of the Shengshou 5x5, im sure that he would like that!


----------



## Igora (Jul 5, 2011)

Terrific review! I think this may have just pushed me off the fence to go and get one.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 5, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> Great review! I've never owned a 5x5 before. Would you reccomend this over the V-cube 5x5?


Oh yeah it need no break in time at all!



Drake said:


> And tall, you should ask to Jeffrey if he want to put your video on the product page of the Shengshou 5x5, im sure that he would like that!


 Yeah you could embed it there you are a admin haha


Igora said:


> Terrific review! I think this may have just pushed me off the fence to go and get one.


 
thanks! yeah its great you wont be disappointed!


----------



## fiftyniner (Jul 5, 2011)

A really innovative and great review! I find it very balanced. If not for the fact that I have 2 V5, I would fork out the 10 bucks for this.
Excellent 'chapter' setting - viewers can save time and zoom in to points of interests. Hope to see the same for zhanchi (released version)!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 5, 2011)

Great review! Really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## Me (Jul 5, 2011)

Great! Now just cut this down to under 10m. Cut out 'um's where appropriate. I'm going to look into this cube more now.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> A really innovative and great review! I find it very balanced. If not for the fact that I have 2 V5, I would fork out the 10 bucks for this.
> Excellent 'chapter' setting - viewers can save time and zoom in to points of interests. Hope to see the same for zhanchi (released version)!


 For sure look for it before this weekend is over!


Me said:


> Great! Now just cut this down to under 10m. Cut out 'um's where appropriate. I'm going to look into this cube more now.


 Do you mean just not say them or cut them out in editing? because i feel if i do that it will sound chopy and un natural


----------



## Me (Jul 6, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Do you mean just not say them or cut them out in editing? because i feel if i do that it will sound chopy and un natural



Not every single little pause, but where appropriate, you might be surprised. Could easily cut out 2m from this I bet.


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 6, 2011)

Me said:


> Not every single little pause, but where appropriate, you might be surprised. Could easily cut out 2m from this I bet.


 
well i will think about it for next time. I just dont want to spend hours editing everything out.


----------

